# Headed out for another hike, taking my camera



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

this time.  This will be my third time, and since it goes up the hill higher than I've gone before, there is some pretty scenery.  I will see if I can nail a few shots for you guys denise


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 12, 2014)

I love photography and seeing things through another's eyes.  Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> this time.  This will be my third time, and since it goes up the hill higher than I've gone before, there is some pretty scenery.  I will see if I can nail a few shots for you guys denise



Be careful who you might meet in the woods . . .


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey, if he was that much of a gentleman, I'm bringin home, that's a keeper


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Ah....Gentle Ben.


----------

